# Have you read Greg Ellifritz and if so what do you think?



## oldTman (Apr 27, 2011)

Posted this on another forum and didn't get one response.

What do you think?
I first saw Mr. Ellifritz's article on stopping power about six months ago. After reading it I was pretty impressed with the man and shocked at what his stats showed. First of all he took the position of doing a lot, a whole lot, of research himself. What an effort. His findings made me sit up and take notice and made me wonder about stopping power. I think he has a lot of good points. If you're not familiar with what I'm talking about read this: An Alternate Look at Handgun Stopping Power


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I've met Greg and he's legit:


> Greg Ellifritz is a 16-year veteran police officer, spending the last 11 years as the fulltime tactical training officer for his central Ohio agency. In that position, he is responsible for developing and instructing all of the in-service training for a 57-officer police department. Prior to his training position, he served as patrol officer, bike patrol officer, precision marksman, and field training officer for his agency.
> 
> He has been an active instructor for the Tactical Defense Institute since 2001 and a lead instructor for TDI's ground fighting, knife fighting, impact weapons, active shooter, and extreme close quarters shooting classes.
> 
> ...


As for the article, I don't doubt his validity and it's definitely worth reading. He now has his own website: *Active Response Training* where you can read some of his other articles.

There's a thread on the caliber study here: *http://www.handgunforum.net/home-defense-target-ammunition/29084-alternate-look-handgun-stopping-power.html*


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Very interesting..........now, maybe, I'll quit getting ripped about carrying .380.........


----------

